# If You Show Me Yours . . .



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Inspired by a comment on another thread I have started this one!

I wondered if anyone would like to share their coffee cupboard contents









The 'cup drawer'!



















The 'odds and sods' cupboard!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The lack of any brewing equipment saddens me









Do guests and their partners/family get matching colour cups?

Guests could be distinguishable by the cup colour!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> The lack of any brewing equipment saddens me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah . . . well, I do have every size of cafetierre known to man, in a different cupboard (with the Wilfa) - do they count?!

Yes! They do, funnily enough!! Our friend, Bob (90 years of age, a big motorcycle man in his day) gets a red cup, yellow saucer and a green plate (Castrol R colours). Alice, 19, gets black on black! Our friend, Ken, gets anything with anything sloshed in (since he told me he is happy with his crappy pre ground 2 year old supermarket blend).


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I wondered if anyone would like to share their coffee cupboard contents


Nooooooooo

But thank you for showing me showing yours


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this a pissing contest?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

My cupboards are just full of nappies mainly haha


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

MildredM said:


> ...Our friend, Bob (90 years of age, a big motorcycle man in his day) gets a red cup, yellow saucer and a green plate (Castrol R colours)....


Love that!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Is this a pissing contest?


No! Just me admitting to my cleptomania. Having a good stash of cups has been useful when we've done a coffee morning fundraiser too


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Castrol R colours


There are smells I remember all my life

Burnt Bakelite, Gun Oil and of course......... Castrol R


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Is this a pissing contest?


Clearly not !

Just out of interest JR..... if it had of been, which category would you have been looking to compete in...... height, distance or target ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Clearly not !
> 
> Just out of interest JR..... if it had of been, which category would you have been looking to compete in...... height, distance or target ?


Flow rate


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Flow rate


I'd fancy my chances in 'Nocturnal frequency'

@MildredM M, my sincere apologies for any part I may have played in the degeneration of this thread.

Bring on some more coffee cupboards !!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I'd fancy my chances in 'Nocturnal frequency'
> 
> @MildredM M, my sincere apologies for any part I may have played in the degeneration of this thread.
> 
> Bring on some more coffee cupboards !!


Ha! Don't apologise, I'm busy . . . Looking for flow rate meters and how to apply them!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Ha! Don't apologise, I'm busy . . . Looking for flow rate meters and how to apply them!!!


I have no doubt your flow rate would be faster and more sustained with the ability to cut off the flow at will as and when you please, and all for charity


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Ha! Don't apologise, I'm busy . . . Looking for flow rate meters and how to apply them!!!


I fancy a Jubilee Clip would serve the purpose ?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm sooooooooo bad, I really need help


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

DaveP said:


> There are smells I remember all my life
> 
> Burnt Bakelite, Gun Oil and of course......... Castrol R


Castrol R. Added to fuel as a top end lubricant..... or was it just for the smell ?

And gun oil. One of the best bits about shooting is spraying napier liberally. Love the smell


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As a motorcyclist since the 1980s I concur with the Castrol Aaah! What's with burnt Bakelite though? Sounds horrible but under what circumstances would one encounter this? Putting granny's LDD telephone in the Aga for shits n giggles?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another smell .....

1980's electronics. Stuff like binatone LED calculators. Lets see Mr Leighton get that into his tasting notes


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> What's with burnt Bakelite though? Sounds horrible but under what circumstances would one encounter this? Putting granny's LDD telephone in the Aga for shits n giggles?


Yes, that would work.... but a blowlamp would be even better.

Bakelite was commonly used as an electrical insulator which worked great until any components got over heated. once smelt never forgotten, lol

Further reading.. https://tulsage.wordpress.com/2011/09/13/why-is-it-so-dangerous-to-ignore-the-fishy-smell/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Got an old valve radio here, still works but it gets hot . . . It then smells of over heated bakerlite.

To this day day I can't stand the smell of Castrol R. I can smell a motorbike [using it] a mile off!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Funnily enough I've just this minute come back from picking up a matched pair of GZ32 rectifier valves for my 1950s Quad II amplifiers after one blew yesterday. No smell but some horrible noises from the speakers and a strange blue-purple light from the valve as it failed.

Love the smell of Castrol R - reminds me of a well-spent youth!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Got an old valve radio here, still works but it gets hot . . . It then smells of over heated bakerlite.


Has it got the home service and Droitwich... what time is Mrs Dale on ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DaveP said:


> I'm sooooooooo bad, I really need help
> 
> View attachment 29077


Just noticed this what the hell have you got on that top shelf!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice pair of jugs, shame about the top shelf LOL!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Just noticed this what the hell have you got on that top shelf!


From the left... 2 portafilters, 1 tamper, tin of chocolate powder for the granddaughters babyccinos, and 3 assorted instants for visiting heathens who don't appreciate real espresso in any of its forms.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DaveP said:


> From the left... 2 portafilters, 1 tamper, tin of chocolate powder for the granddaughters babyccinos, and 3 assorted instants for visiting heathens who don't appreciate real espresso in any of its forms.


I think a MOD should ban him, one instant is a warning 2 is straight red card


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DaveP said:


> ... and 3 assorted instants for visiting heathens who don't appreciate real espresso in any of its forms.


I hear ya. When I had my windows replaced the fitters got through 40 tea bags, a pint of milk and a whole bag of sugar. Glad I wasn't making them flat whites with my LSOL beans that's all I can say. It's vaguely possible there's half a jar of 4-year-old Tesco instant from the same event lurking right at the back of my cupboard too - I never look that far back into the cupboard!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I hear ya. When I had my windows replaced the fitters got through 40 tea bags, a pint of milk and a whole bag of sugar. Glad I wasn't making them flat whites with my LSOL beans that's all I can say. It's vaguely possible there's half a jar of 4-year-old Tesco instant from the same event lurking right at the back of my cupboard too - I never look that far back into the cupboard!


My jar of 'workmans' instant had MOULD on it when I cleaned that particular cupboard out recently!! Funny to think I'd made a cuppa from it not so long ago for the plumber. Still see him around so it can't have done him any harm


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Has it got the home service and Droitwich... what time is Mrs Dale on ?


Mrs Dale? I will listen out for her around half 10 in the morning?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DaveP said:


> I'm sooooooooo bad, I really need help
> 
> View attachment 29077


Not bad . . . Very brave though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh my! @MildredM you've actually made me go and check the back of the cupboard now, and Lo and Behold! Tesco instant decaf BBE July 2013! I opened it and it was just a grim black sticky mess. It's a long time since I've had any workmen round and I think I can safely launch that jar into the recycling now. Can't quite believe it was still in there!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Oh my! @MildredM you've actually made me go and check the back of the cupboard now, and Lo and Behold! Tesco instant decaf BBE July 2013! I opened it and it was just a grim black sticky mess. It's a long time since I've had any workmen round and I think I can safely launch that jar into the recycling now. Can't quite believe it was still in the


Isn't it supposed to look like that?

Actually, if it isn't mouldy we will have it please. Our plumber isn't bothered as long as it's hot and wet!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Oh my! @MildredM you've actually made me go and check the back of the cupboard now, and Lo and Behold! Tesco instant decaf BBE July 2013! I opened it and it was just a grim black sticky mess. It's a long time since I've had any workmen round and I think I can safely launch that jar into the recycling now. Can't quite believe it was still in there!


Yellow card


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

But but but, it wasn't mine, er, I mean it wasn't for me to drink, and, er, I forgot it was there and it's in the bin now, *shame*

I'm still not giving the good stuff to randoms though, unless they are actually interested. If they want warm n wet they can have tea!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Haven't we all, at some time or other, quickly switched the machine off just as someone arrived and offered tea only bemoaning the fact that 'the [email protected]@dy machine has just overheated and almost caught fire' . . .

Now, if someone is interested and enjoys good coffee it is a different story of course


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! No I've never done that! I'm usually having to apologise for the warm up time, people see the R58 and want coffee, but if it's a flying visit and the machine isn't hot they're out of luck. Some of them now give me 45 minute warning if they're coming, which is nice LOL!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Last instant coffee was thrown in the bin 5 years ago as was a few years out of date then!

Even if we had any wouldn't work to offer any as an L2 in the kitchen is a bit big to pretend it's not there







(it is fun watching visitors faces when you offer them tea for effect though...)

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Last instant coffee was thrown in the bin 5 years ago as was a few years out of date then!


Oh well, if we are competing for the longest out-of-date thing. Let's think . . . I've come across a few 10 year jars and cans when I have cleaned the backs of cupboards out, but it has to be Ian's grandma's canned chicken that takes the biscuit. It had been in her cupboard for 30 years when when she died. She had brought it over from India with her and there's no telling how old it was when she brought it over!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I feel more exposed than the time I went out with no boxers on!!

That's my coffee/sweetie cupboard. Absolute mess and the obligatory roll of gaffa tape


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's mine.

Small jug in freezer, large jug in fridge, and cleaning products hidden somewhere else.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Small jug in freezer, large jug in fridge, and cleaning products hidden somewhere else.


Jugs in the freezer really dont achieve much other than slow up your work flow.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I feel more exposed than the time I went out with no boxers on!!


Is there something we need to know?



> That's my coffee/sweetie cupboard. Absolute mess and the obligatory roll of gaffa tape


I love a cupboard-muddle (makes me want to get in there and tidy it actually!)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Small jug in freezer, large jug in fridge, and cleaning products hidden somewhere else.


My large just is in the fridge too, easy to grab with the milk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Is there something we need to know?
> 
> I love a cupboard-muddle (makes me want to get in there and tidy it actually!)


Feel free next time your passing  it's one of those cupboard where it starts off tidy at the start of the week and gradually gets worse.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Is there something we need to know?
> 
> I love a cupboard-muddle (makes me want to get in there and tidy it actually!)


Feel free to drop round anytime, plenty of muddling here, oh and bring the magic sponges and the rest of your cleaning kit, free b&b in exchange sound ok? Only thing is you'll have to texture your own milk, unless you are into foamy blobs. Happy to take lessons, read into that what you will


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Please add me to the MildredM 'come and tidy my cupboards' list


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

The countertop is nice and clear of coffee kit...then there's my drawer of "stuff"!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Cupboard above the fridge...










Stuff surrounding my La Pavoni...










Moka Pot sitting eagerly next to the hob...










Understanding and accepting other half...










(plus she can't reach the cupboard unless she stands on a stool...







)


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Stuff surrounding my La Pavoni...


Nice group


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

My cupbaord containing everything I need









Its untidy but it works


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hang on a minute!!

Can we just get back to the earlier witch hunt!!

We got a confession to multiple jars of instant - albeit with the somewhat contrived excuse of "for the heathens" (Who seriously offers "heathens" a choice??)

But very little mention seems to have been made about the 1/2 dozen syrups and other gloopy things on the other shelf!!!

@DaveP how are you going to explain this? For visiting kids Ice Creams?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> @DaveP how are you going to explain this? For visiting kids Ice Creams?


Yes! I bet that's it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

James811 said:


> View attachment 29108
> 
> 
> .........
> ...


That's better....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> That's better....


Sunday prize for the funniest reply


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Hang on a minute!!
> 
> Can we just get back to the earlier witch hunt!!
> 
> ...


Busted

Banged to rights

Its a fair cop

Good morning m'lud, its like this..........

My good reason for possessing the offensive items is entirely innocent and is part of the paraphernalia that is necessary for constructing babyccinos that was referred to in my previous statement.

I ask the courts forgiveness for this heinous crime of taking advantage of BOGOF


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Rhys said:


> That's better....


What is it you're trying to say?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

This is only what's in THIS cupboard.

I have another one with my behmor 1600 and some boxes with machines in the cellar ?










You can also see my very sophisticated bean cellar system ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Never mind your assorted bean cellars . . . even though they are impressive!, what's the tin with what looks like olives stuck in the side?


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

MildredM said:


> What's the tin with what looks like olives stuck in the side?


That's a custom job by my youngest. He skillfully applied those beads and declared that this had to be used for coffee storage.

I wouldn't dare to use it for anything else!


----------

